# Tater Hog gets huge recognition...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.tackletour.com/

Click on the picture of one of his lures under "Latest Featured Articles."

Our own Tater Hog is featured in a big way at the 2009 ISE Show.

Matt just received some very serious recognition for the his works of art. Very impressive and well-deserved. His work is also featured as the banner over their "Tackle Tour Forum."

History is happening in our little world of bait building. As time goes on the works that we've seen displayed here at OGF may one day turn out to be something that is remembered.

Matt's work is beautiful and innovative. I'm extremely happy for him. Congratulations, Matt!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go Matt!!!!!!!!!! What a nice article! 

I can see it now......... The bass master championship. I went to my "go to lure"....... the Tater Hog!!!!!!!!!!!! It sealed the deal! 

Congrats Matt! 

John


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats TaterHog..may you always "root" in the dough.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep - unique guy who paints some very unique colour schemes, this is the kind of work that not only moves 'Rookie' forward, it moves us forward as well, just trying to keep up. Well done Matt.pete


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i think one of the best lure builders around. i know thats saying alot . i dont know how he comes up with some of them paint jobs and the facial expressions on his baits. congrats matt.,now his lures are going to fly off ebay as fast as tiggers does.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just to clarify things, I should add that The Rookie is Tater Hog.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulation's Tater!!!

Matt put's a ton of time into his creations , and it show's. I wish the best for him in the future, Keep crankin' out those Hoochie-mama's!!!
Now the down side. He told me of a painting trick with a McDonalds straw, I guess I should have told him that I use House of Color paint's. I really don't know to this day if the paint itself or the reducer was responsible for swelling my tongue to twice it's normal size! Also ,he recommended the use of a trough as a testing tank , well I now have a 700 pound block of ice in my backyard!!!
LOL!!! LOL!!! (Just kidding ,of course!) 

Go Get em Tater!!

Douglas


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome stuff Tater!!! It's great to see people being recognized for building true works of art!


----------



## Tater_Hog (Oct 2, 2007)

IM NO THE FLOOR DOUG!!!!LMAO Thanks Vic!! Thanks PETE!! Thanks Tigger!!! Thanks BassinJody...thanks guys.. 

Doug.. put a sponge in your mouth.. It helps hold the paint.. just bite down when you need more and it protects your tongue. If that doesnt work wash your mouth out with laqucer thinner between coats since your so in love with HOUSE OF KOLOR!!! lol

Tigger try that trick.. and you will come up with some crazy ebay listings!!! I can see it now.. 

WELCOME TO TIGGERVILLE!!!

The Rookie


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! Definite congrats are in order. 

I can tell I've been away from the forum too long. I think I've got too many other kettles in the fire at the moment. Other than painting a few spoons and blades, and making a few harnesses, I haven't even started on a stickbait this year. I didn't get the time on the water last year to get 10 percent of the previous ones wet. 

Glad to see you're getting the recognition you deserve. Those are some unique and outstanding baits. Keep up the great work and keep us posted on your success.


----------

